# How to people divorce?



## RIgirl (Mar 7, 2010)

to = do (sorry)

Im in a really bad marriage and I really want out. I went to see a lawyer but he said that it would cost between $10,000 to 
$30,000. How do people afford this? Money is really tight for me and I cant just walk out because we have a daughter.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Call around a bit. I've read that many attorney's will give you a free one hour consult.

There are probably some other community services available - maybe try calling your local United Way?

$10k - $30k should be the total cost of a divorce - not a consult fee.

Good luck!


----------



## RIgirl (Mar 7, 2010)

that was the price for the divorce in total, I found that out at my free consultation. I just dont see how the average person gets a divorce.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

From what little I've heard, where I live, (medium sized midwest city) - if my wife and I could agree on most of the big things, agree to use mediators where possible, "share" an attorney - it might only cost us $5k.

I've recently read that the national average is approximately $15k.


----------

